# WFT-E6A and Eos remote app



## Viggo (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi guys, quick question;

Does the wft-e6a wifi module for the 1dx work with the Eos remote app, or any other third party apps for iPhone?

Thanks.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm not sure, but it doesn't need to. 

Far and away the most stable interface with the WFT's is via a web browser, it used to be called WFT server mode, though I think it has been renamed now. This gives you complete camera control and remote live viewing capability via any browser enabled device. The huge advantage of this method is it is not connection reliant, that is, you can switch your phone off, lose contact, whatever, and it will just reconnect. You can do this in a multitude of ways, either via a network already in place (best for battery), your phone could make a hotspot your camera can connect to (usually range limited but saves camera battery), or the way I do it, I make the camera set up its own hotspot and then connect the phone to it (heavy on battery power but the 1 Series cameras can go hours like this).

I realise it is late, but it might help somebody.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 8, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I'm not sure, but it doesn't need to.
> 
> Far and away the most stable interface with the WFT's is via a web browser, it used to be called WFT server mode, though I think it has been renamed now. This gives you complete camera control and remote live viewing capability via any browser enabled device. The huge advantage of this method is it is not connection reliant, that is, you can switch your phone off, lose contact, whatever, and it will just reconnect. You can do this in a multitude of ways, either via a network already in place (best for battery), your phone could make a hotspot your camera can connect to (usually range limited but saves camera battery), or the way I do it, I make the camera set up its own hotspot and then connect the phone to it (heavy on battery power but the 1 Series cameras can go hours like this).
> 
> I realise it is late, but it might help somebody.



Better late than never ;D Thanks for the input!


----------

